# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Liberalizimi i vizave: A do të emigroni drejt Bashkimit Evropian?

## Albo

Sipas te gjitha gjasave, se shpejti, brenda pak muajsh, Bashkimi Evropian do te liberalizoje vizat me shtetin shqiptar dhe ate ne Kosove. Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Shqiperi apo ne Kosove do te kene nje mundesi me shume per te levizur te lire ne shtetet qe perbejne Bashkimin Evropian.

Po hapim nje sondazhz publik, per te matur pulsin e shqiptareve se si do te shfrytezojne kete privilegj te ri qe do te perfitojne:

- A do te zgjidhni te emigroni drejt vendeve evropiane?
- Do te emigroni familjarisht apo vetem nje pjesetar i familjes?
- Do te emigroni sezonalisht per pune, apo per gjithmone?
- A do te aplikoni per t'u legalizuar ne keto vende evropiane nese u jepet mundesia?
- Cilat jane shkaqet kryesore qe do t'iu shtyjne te merni kete vendim?

Si ne cdo sondazh, jeni te lire te votoni dhe shprehni mendimin tuaj te plote ne nje mesazh, duke iu dhene pergjigje pyetjeve te mesiperme. Nuk eshte nevoja qe te komentoni e replikoni mendimin e anetareve te tjere, mund ta lexoni ate ne heshtje.

Diskutim te kendshem,
Albo

----------


## Kinney

une jam ne emigrim, 
thjesht do e shikoja si nje lehtesim per dokumentat si dhe nje mundesi per ata qe jane pa dokumenta te sistemohen si dhe te mund te kthehen ne shqiperi per te pare te afermit e tyre.
Nje dite do kthehem patjeter ne shqiperi, nuk e shoh te ardhmen time jashte kufijve.

----------


## gimche

> Sipas te gjitha gjasave, se shpejti, brenda pak muajsh, Bashkimi Evropian do te liberalizoje vizat me shtetin shqiptar dhe ate ne Kosove. Shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Shqiperi apo ne Kosove do te kene nje mundesi me shume per te levizur te lire ne shtetet qe perbejne Bashkimin Evropian.
> 
> Po hapim nje sondazhz publik, per te matur pulsin e shqiptareve se si do te shfrytezojne kete privilegj te ri qe do te perfitojne:
> 
> - A do te zgjidhni te emigroni drejt vendeve evropiane?
> - Do te emigroni familjarisht apo vetem nje pjesetar i familjes?
> - Do te emigroni sezonalisht per pune, apo per gjithmone?
> - A do te aplikoni per t'u legalizuar ne keto vende evropiane nese u jepet mundesia?
> - Cilat jane shkaqet kryesore qe do t'iu shtyjne te merni kete vendim?
> ...


Nuk e kisha kuptuar mirë pyetjen, nese mundeni tërhiqeni votën time

----------


## ILMGAP

Përshëndetje,

jam mëse i sigurtë që nëse jo 100% e të rinjëve shqiptarë nuk do nisen për ndonjë vend tjetër, një 75% po! Ndërsa kur flitet për Kosovë, gjithmonë kjo vlerë shtohet pra në 85%.

Duke u nisur nga fakti që në vendin ku jetojnë (trojet shqiptare) nuk kanë se si të shkollohen në formën e duhur dhe të punësohen në formen më të mirë të mundshme. Pastaj duke u nisur nga fakti që do jenë të sigurtë në vendin që do shkojnë të punësuar, me kokën dhe informatat që bartin në të për punën përaktëse. Shumë bukur lexova një ditë një artikull ku në mes tjerash kishte thënë që: "*Në trojet shqiptare, nuk pyetet truri, eksperienca, vullneti dhe dëshira kur është pyetja për punësim, por paraja ose lidhja në mes vete*". Pra kjo është njëra ndër të shumta arsye që e bën një të ri shqiptarë të mendoj se "nuk mund të qëndroj më në Shqipëri (apo Kosovë) sepse vlera e tij, të cilën mund t'a vëj në funksion vetëm koka e tij" nuk vihet re këtu, por askush nga ne nuk e kuptojmë sepse për një qënie që bart në krah pseudonimin "njëri", gjëra e parë që duhet të zhvilloj është truri, gjë të cilës në trojet shqiptare i ka humbur vlera. Gjëja më e keqe, që mund t'a imagjinosh, asesi t'a vësh në pozitën e realitetit.

----------


## Station

*Une nuk kam ndermend te emigroj ne asnje shtet Europian, kam qene ne shum prej tyre per vizite.
Perfundimisht dua te shkoj ne SH.B.A atje kam gjith njerezit e mi, kam shkuar per vizite atje dhe jam kthyer perseri.*

----------


## beni33

dote   shkoja   per   vizit  ne  gjermani     nese  kosoves  i  heqen   vizat    por   kjo   sdote   ndodh   edhe  shum koh    per  kosoven   kurse  shqiperis  po     se  pse   shqiperia  esht   shtet  me   kushtetut    kosova       esht    me  larg   liberlaizimit  te  vizave

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Liberalizimi i vizave?.
Me kan ngelur nja dy pula,dhe ato kerkojn te emigrojn..

Shkaku :elefanti: i lejme vetem politikanet.Te qeverisin vendin,bosh.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

nuk i pranojn shtete e tjera ato qe te jetojn aty thjesht munden te shkojn per pushime po jo te jetojn dhe te punojn se nuk do ken te drejt....se keshtu e kan dhe shtetet e tjera qe ju hapin vizat para ca kohesh....pranej as mos te lodhen kot dhe te harxhojn pare per nji gje qe nuk do jet e mundur se me qen ashtu u boshatis shqiperia....

----------


## Reschen

Ti sondazhin e ke bere per ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi dhe nuk kam si te pergjigjem pervecse uroj liberalizim vizash qe te afermit e mi dhe te cdonjerit te levizin te lire ne shtetet e bashkuara te Evropes.

Megjithate po u them atyre qe do lexojne kete mesazh se shanse "per te futur kembet" ne vendet ku duan te emigrojne nuk kane. Ne shtetet e bashkuara te Evropes po levize lirshem do te thote vizite turistike dhe aspak azil politik apo aplikim per leje qendrimi ne shtetin ku qytetari shqiptar shkon. Sa per dijeni ligjet e shteteve te bashkuara te Evropes jane ashpersuar dhe ne disa raste kam pare vete ashpersine e autoriteteve ndaj fluksit te atyre qytetareve qe nuk jane pjese e SH.B.E-s 
Pyetja ne sondazh ka per tendence kanalizimin e mendimeve sikur shqiptaret ne vend qe te emigrojne per ne Amerike duhet te tentojne te gjejne veten ne Shqiperi ose te largohen nje ore e me pare nga Shqiperia.

Duhet pase parasysh se do te jene shqiptaret te cilet do te jetojne ne Shqiperi qe do ti heqin mallkimin gjeneratave te reja ne Shqiperi dhe tokes shqiptare e cila nuk u mallkua nga Zoti por nga njerez te etur pas pushtetit dhe nga ata qe pane me te arsyeshme ideologjine e Darvinit sesa krijimin e njeriut sipas shembelltyres se Zotit

----------


## maryp

mendoj qe me shum se nje mergim nga shqiperia, liberalizimi i vizave, do te sherbeje  si nje liri qe i jepet popullit shqiptar.duke qene se nuk e kemi pasur kurre lirine per te levizur ne shtetet e europes, fillimish do te kete nje fenomen te zgjeruar emigrator por do jete me shume dicka qe i perket kureshtjes per te njohur vendet e tjera  dhe ajo deshira per te levizur lirshem sesa largimit nga shqiperia per te jetuar ne vende te tjera.tashme kush ka dashur te largohet nga shqiperia eshte larguar, ato qe jetojne atje do vazhdojne te jetojne. sigurisht liberalizimi i vizave do krijoje me shume levizje por per mendimin tim pas nje fillimi masiv, gjendja do te qetesohet

----------


## Alienated

> Sipas te gjitha gjasave, se shpejti, brenda pak muajsh, Bashkimi Evropian do te liberalizoje vizat me shtetin shqiptar dhe ate ne Kosove.
> ***
> 
> - A do te zgjidhni te emigroni drejt vendeve evropiane?
> - Do te emigroni familjarisht apo vetem nje pjesetar i familjes?
> - Do te emigroni sezonalisht per pune, apo per gjithmone?
> - A do te aplikoni per t'u legalizuar ne keto vende evropiane nese u jepet mundesia?
> - Cilat jane shkaqet kryesore qe do t'iu shtyjne te merni kete vendim?
> ***


Se fundmi banoreve te Maqedonise (dhe disa shteteve tjera) iu ofrua nje liberalizim vizash per shtetet Evropiane.

Me sa di une, ky ligj nuk perfshin emigracionin, por thjeshte ju mundeson qytetareve qe te vizitojne shtetet Evropiane per te cilet me heret eshte kerkuar vize. 

Vizat (e liberalizuara) jepen ne kohezgjatje prej 3 muajsh, dhe personat qe shkojne ne Evrope *nuk kane te drejte te punojne* si dhe u kerkohet qe pas 3 muajsh ta leshojne vendin Evropian ku kane hyre legalisht. Te njejtet kane te drejte te kthehen ne ate vend (apo kudo tjeter ne Evrope) pasi ta kene leshuar njehere vendin. 

Tani, une nuk e mohoj qe mund te kete raste te njerezve qe do nisen ne Evrope dhe do punojne "ne te zeze", por s'eshte e lejuar. Nese kapen - do deportohen dhe do ju ndalohet hyrja ne shtetet Evropiane pergjithmone.

----------


## PROFESSOR-MIRI

Per Mendimin Tim Nje Pjes E Shqipetareve Do Emigrojn Drejt Perendimit Arsyeja ,punsim Shkaku Papunsi......

----------


## ximi_abedini

jo sepse jetoj ne vendin me te bukur ne bot dhe ajo eshte kosova e shqiperis po te kishim deshir te emigronim kete do e benim shum me heret siq kan e migru me mijra te tjer

nuk ka vend me te bukur se vendlindja nuk ka njerz me te mir se njerzit me te cilet je rrit

----------


## bindi

Jo nuk do te emigroje.
Arsyeja: liberalizimi i vizave nuk nenkupton punsim ne shtetet UE...,Por vetem qarkullim me te lire per ata qe kane para te bejne pushime apo shetitje turistike...!

----------


## dritek7

qa gallate qe shef ne ket forum... ufo krejt jeni or popull... pse mor liberalizimi i vizave do te thot se u hapen rruget e emigrimit ..ateher ne Shqiperi do ngelen vetem gorillat qe jan ne qeveri me servilat e vet...kujdes se mos beheni si serbet qe mbushen autobuzet te emigrojn dhe kur shkuan ne kufi 1 shqelem sumes mbrapsh .. 5 mij euro duhet te kesh ne xhep dhe po nuk u ktheve mbrapsh ke 10 vjet vul te zez ne surrat nuk mund te ikesh ne europ.... liberalizimi i vizave esht per hajdutet dhe matrapazet qe marrin viza edhe tani ...kush ka lek do jet mir te pakten shkojn e marrin naj ilac  per femij se u ban mileti turbekuloz me ilace te skaduara a te blejn naj  ushqim per njerez se esht ba stomaku i Shqiptareve si gom llastiku tu hanger salcice gomari e oriz me miza..

----------


## alem_de

Liberalizimi i vizave ka per qellim vetem levizjen e lire turistike dhe jo punesimin.Kush mendon se do vije ne perendim te punesohet gabohet rende.Shume shtete te reja te EU nuk kan te drejte pune ne perendim.

----------


## Xinxerfilli

Sondazhi eshte pa lidhje fare. Te vetmen gje qe ben eshte shpreh injorancen e Shqiptareve ne lidhje me procesin e liberalizimit.

Marreveshja do te jete per te hyre ne "listen e bardhe" te vendeve shengen cka do te thote se nuk do te kerkohet vize per te qendruar si turist per nje periudhe 3 mujore brenda 6 muajsh ne shtetet europiane.

----------


## busavata

a asht ky lajm i sigurte ??
apo vetemse dezimfomat shkaku i sondazhit   ...

----------


## King_Arthur

une jam ne emigrim dhe mendoj mbas disa vitesh te kthehem ne shqiperi nuk ka si vendi jot .

----------


## busavata

sa i perket pegjegjev 
per  ata qe jan ne Kosov edhe Shqipri 
ata qe i kan kushtet e mira edhe e kan ndoje pune te sigute me pages deri dikund te mire , nxansat edhe studentat , pleqet edhe femijet nuk dalin ,
 kuse te gjith ata qe jan te pa punsuar dalin edhe e provjne fatin ...
por duhet pas paasysh se nuk kan te drejt asyli ...

----------

